# Phillip Rocke Signature Series



## MMK (26/3/17)

Anyone in SA selling the Phillip Rocke Signature Series, its so hard to find, is there a particular reason why it does not sell well over here, like maybe our local liquids are just as good as alternatives


----------



## Imperator (26/3/17)

MMK said:


> Anyone in SA selling the Phillip Rocke Signature Series, its so hard to find, is there a particular reason why it does not sell well over here, like maybe our local liquids are just as good as alternatives



I bought a bottle on Friday from Vapemob (online special I think). R600, which is an incredibly hefty price to pay for any juice. It's $27.95 in the US for a 60ml. 

Anyway, the juice: It's pretty good.


----------



## ShamZ (27/3/17)

I saw some at Vape decadence (Ecig Inn) in Toti. 

They may still have


----------



## Mari (28/3/17)

MMK said:


> Anyone in SA selling the Phillip Rocke Signature Series, its so hard to find, is there a particular reason why it does not sell well over here, like maybe our local liquids are just as good as alternatives



Good day we have a special on our Phillip Rocke R250.00 
http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/phillip-rocke-signature-series/


----------

